# Happy New Year!



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2007)

Past the magic Midnight here in Oz, so Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Years to my Aussie friends!


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! How's it look so far, Wayne??


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Wayne just went to bed..... he told me so. It's past midnight there so....

Happy New Year to all my Aussie friends. Hope you have many more.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Years in Aus and NZ!


----------



## Bradac (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Polish. Hmmm...

Happy new year all you pukes. I so enjoy your comraderie in this forum. And the international folks make it for me. I love your perspectives and contributions. Best wishes to all!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Years from Germany! 

Its been 2008 now for 50 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

3 and a half hours to go here in Joisey!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you everybody! A very happy and safe new year to all my friends here!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2007)

Thaks, Guys and Gals...it was a pretty quiet night in, for me and the missus, until the stroke of midnight.....now to let off fireworks here you need a permit, so I can only assume that practically everyone in the neighbourhood has a permit....yeah right


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

6 minutes to go here in Jersey.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Wayne


----------



## Graeme (Jan 1, 2008)

Ditto!

Get up to anything crazy at midnight Heinz?

My wife and I were very subdued, but we had an abundant supply of grog.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

nothing too crazy Graeme just sank a few and watched the sun come up...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2008)

Now w're all in 2008:
*Happy New Year*
to all of you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year back at'cha Guys


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone have a headache????

Happy New Year again....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Well its 2008....

Ah who am I kidding this year is going to be better than last!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year ! I hope those of you with hangovers get over it quick.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

I actually had no hangover this morning! I am very surprised.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

No hangover, too! Don't know how I did it. Graeme is that pic before you guys drank or after?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year everyone!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't let Graeme fool anyone.  He's actually 18 and svelte.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I had to be on duty on Sunday and Monday and I hadn't had any time to wish you before , but now... A Happy New Year to all of you guys.


----------

